# OMG I LOVE ATIVAN



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

Dude ativan is amazing!! i took half a pill yesturday and felt a little less foggy and totally relaxed. Today, i took a full one, and 40% of my dp symptoms went away. i was totally relaxed and my memory felt much better. things didnt seem like such a blur to me. i still was depersonalized and derealized, but not to the same extent. also, i felt like no anxiety at all. problem is, she said i can only take them for 10 days since im only 15. but dude, this stuff is helping majorly. i love it already. im gonna try to convince her to give me more. please try it!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

10 day treatment? What the heck









I thought treatments took months


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

told ya. I love that stuff, it completley takes my d/p away, of course temporarley. thats awesome!!!!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

lol I am not surprised by this thread.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

PositiveThinking! said:


> 10 day treatment? What the heck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude benzo treatment usually takes between 5-30 minutes









There is a reason why they are Schedule IV and Schedule III narcotics.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

When i started on clonazepam my anxiety totally went away within a day. However it took maybe a week for the dp/dr and brain fog to go fully into remission. Ive been on it 5 years and it still works as good as it ever did.



> There is a reason why they are Schedule IV and Schedule III narcotics


Yes there is a perfectly good reason why they are controlled substances. It's because some asshole somewhere along the way decided to get it into their head that they could infringe on peoples civil liberties by telling them what they could and couldnt put into their body.

Not that benzodiazepines are a very abused group of drugs at all really. Well with the exception of temazepam which is widely abused all over the planet but thats not a benzodiazepine used for anxiety.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I totally agree man, my point was that he should be careful with benzos as in not abuse them or take with alcohol etc.


----------



## ant (Jun 18, 2010)

Inzom said:


> I totally agree man, my point was that he should be careful with benzos as in not abuse them or take with alcohol etc.


yeah mixing them with alcohol can be very dangerous. also you build a resistance to them as you keep taking them. i also heard klonopin is very effective too


----------

